# New Ronnie Coleman DVD!!



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Apr 8, 2007)

Ronnie Coleman / Relentless
5 hours 52 minutes / Two disc dvd
Released : March 5th, 2007

Filmed July 3rd, 4th, 5th, 6th 2006 on his
final off-season week / 13 weeks out of Olympia.
With bodywight of 325 lbs.

Includes four days his whole-body workouts .
And all 6 meals he consume in off season
starting 10:30 am to 3 am.
And moves to September 11th, 2006 just
3 weeks to Olympia. you will see how he
changed his daily routine and his body.

Also include when he departs to pre-judging of
Olympia, and right after he comeback from
finals. And his Celebration party.
Olympia Contest footage not included.

(Parental Advisory:Explicit Content / Ambient
Music ) 








Small preview, he's fixin his 6th meal, at 03:00(  )

Video Ronnie Coleman - Relentless (Meal #6) - bodybuilding, coleman, ifbb, olympia, steroids - Dailymotion Share Your Videos


----------



## kinkery (Apr 8, 2007)

LOL'd at him opening up that pill box and diggining through it!.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 8, 2007)

I am constantly amazed at how well spoken he is.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 8, 2007)

kinkery said:


> LOL'd at him opening up that pill box and diggining through it!.



I wonder what all those pills are?  I wonder what the prescription pills were?


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 8, 2007)

P-funk said:


> I wonder what all those pills are?  *I wonder what the prescription pills were*?



That's what I was wondering too. And how much his food bill is! I assume he doesn't have to pay for any of his supplements.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 8, 2007)

Think he was browsing AKIRA's latest posts on IM?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 8, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Think he was browsing AKIRA's latest posts on IM?



doubt it.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Apr 9, 2007)

P-funk said:


> I wonder what all those pills are?  I wonder what the prescription pills were?


Well first of all, let me say that I got the dvd, and it's probably the best ever, you get to see stuff that you've never seen before, like the moments before and after the Mr.O, I mean he lost the show, and you get to see him directly, and see how he felt about it.
He's talking through out the whole dvd about what he is doing, he's talking about the prescription pills as well, he explains what they are for and shit like that.
It's a really good dvd, much better than Jay's last one, and Branch's last dvd, so in my opinion, the best one out there right now.


----------

